# Have you got your Golden Shopping Cart?



## Dead horse (Dec 10, 2011)

So a buddy of mine was saying when you turn 30 (And God fucking knows where this started) you get your golden shopping cart if your still on the road or done enough time on the streets "n" shit like that , so you spray a cart gold "duh" and go fill it full of all your buddies favorite stuff , meat, liquor beer, porn, a prostitute i guess if you can fit one.

Anybody got or heard of this, i think its pretty rad


----------



## Rolling Blackouts (Dec 10, 2011)

Haw! Haw!
That's newz to me.
Definitely doing somethin' like that for some friends when ther day comes floatin' by.


----------



## baconrind (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## L.C. (Dec 11, 2011)

It's a common practice I thought. It signifies that your going to turn into a homebum if you don't quit soon. I was traveling by myself at the age of 30, so I didn't get a golden shopping cart. I also wasn't going to make my own.


----------



## Pheonix (Jan 8, 2012)

I sprayed a gold shopping cart once and kept it locked up with a bike lock to the railing of the back porch. the crackheads weren't going to steal my gold shopping cart. but I like my new green plastic shopping cart.


----------



## menu (Jan 8, 2012)

wheres my fucking cart. Ive earned my fucking stripes. ha


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 8, 2012)

This is news to me. Pretty cool it is, yeah.

I'm guessin' many of us have one foot on the train and one foot on the gold shopping cart.

Goooooolllllllld muthafuckin' Daytons, baby! Ha Ha!







I'm gonna try keep both feet on the train...


----------



## BCstranger (Mar 23, 2012)

baconrind said:


>


 i used to have muthafuckin gold daytons on a hat one time. got that shit custom sewn


----------



## wizehop (Mar 23, 2012)

hhaha pretty funny. I could see it if you where home bumming it around, but a shopping cart and actual travel don't really go well together. You could probably score some good kick downs with an epic gold cart though. If any of you have seen CARTS OF DARKNESS, those guys definitely deserve one.

If you havent watch it, you should:

FREE

http://www.nfb.ca/film/carts_of_darkness


----------



## Pheonix (Mar 23, 2012)

the guy in them videos is a crackhead named "bling bling". The clip came from Bumfights, and that was the first time I heard of a gold shopping cart. In fact I sprayed my shopping cart after watching Bumfights.


----------



## Dead horse (Mar 23, 2012)

fuck ya!


----------



## landpirate (Apr 25, 2012)

Just watched and really enjoyed Carts of Darkness, thanks for the heads up on that Wizehop. 

I turn 30 in a couple of weeks I better hassle my mates until they provide me with a gold shopping trolley (excuse my Englishness, i mean shopping cart!)


----------



## Rager (Apr 25, 2012)

ive got my shopping cart many times.......


----------



## Rager (Apr 25, 2012)

HOMEBUM RIZ


----------



## Johnny Quinn (Apr 26, 2012)

is it anything like the golden bum flap?


----------

